# My Computer is a 1950s Orchestra - Part 3



## alexballmusic (Jun 6, 2017)

Thought I'd do another 50s mock-up for fun, to learn about how music from this era was arranged and also to try out a few pointers I've had from other composers online on the last two I did. 

This time the piece is "Puffin' Billy" by Edward White.



Sounds used:
Strings: Spitfire Audio Chamber Strings
Brass: Sample Modelling Trombones, Sample Modelling Trumpets, Cinesamples Cinebrass Core, Cinebrass PRO,
Woodwinds: Spitfire Audio Symphonic Woodwinds, Spitfire Albion Woodwinds
Percussion: Spitfire Audio Joby Burgess Percussion
Harps: Orchestral Tools Symphonic Sphere

Sequencer: Cubase 6
FX: Mixed in using Waves Abbey Road Vinyl, V-series compressors and eqs, U-he Satin on the mix bus, T-racks for mastering

Score: Hired from the Light Music Society. It was a Piano Conductor score, so had to work out the full orchestration by ear. Hopefully got it right (or close enough).


----------



## Rob (Jun 6, 2017)

Very nice, had great fun listening through...


----------



## jonnybutter (Jun 6, 2017)

Americans of a certain age (i.e. 55+) will be very familiar with this music. Nice job, Alex!


----------



## jon wayne (Jun 6, 2017)

Captain Kangaroo theme! Great job!


----------



## alexballmusic (Jun 6, 2017)

jonnybutter said:


> Americans of a certain age (i.e. 55+) will be very familiar with this music. Nice job, Alex!



True. And here in the UK it was huge too!

Think it's had a revival recently because of "Ren and Stimpy" and "It's always sunny in Philadelphia".

One of my favourite genres. So joyous.


----------



## TGV (Jun 7, 2017)

Cheerio!


----------

